# Nutrient or Light Burn?



## Max (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi. 

I'm attempting to grow a single plant using only what I have lying around the house.  Mine is by no means the ideal setup, but I thought I'd do the best I can with what I've got and see what happens. 

Scenario: 

1. Sprouted a single bagseed on a whim.  
2. Transplanted from a yogurt cup to a 5 gal pot with Black Gold organic soil.
3. Now at about 1.5 months of vegetative growth with 8-10 hours of indirect sunlight.
4. Now supplementing with an additional 14 hours of flourescent; five lights equalling 80W.
5. Temperature under flos is around 78 degrees Fahrenheit. 
6. Strain unknown, but it looks very much like an indica of some kind. 
7.  Using VF-11 for vegetative nutes. 

Problem: 

The lower leaves are showing signs of burning.  They're getting some dried out spots and they're pretty crunchy.  The leaves near the top look pretty healthy though. 

I'm worried that whatever the cause, this problem is stunting vegetative growth. I haven't given it nutes for about a week in a half, just in case, but the problem seems to be getting worse.  

Could my temperature reading be off?  Too hot maybe?  Is 80W worth of flos placed close to the plant (around the sides and top) too much? 

Thanks very much for your help in advance!  If I could share any buds I get out of this girl with you all, I would!

Here are some pics of the plant.


----------



## Max (Aug 16, 2005)

One more thing.  I noticed that leaves with 5 blades are showing signs of burn, while leaves with 7 blades look perfectly healthy.  Any cause effect relationship there, or just a coincidence?  

Thanks again.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 16, 2005)

It should not be a temperature problem- if the lights were burning the plants then the top leaves, or the leaves closest to the lights would be burned. It could be a nutrient burn, but if you haven't been feeding and it's getting worse i dont know- to be honest I'm not the most experienced grower yet...


----------



## Max (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Jimmy.  You're helping me to rule out the temperature possibility.  I'll just keep flushing it with pure H20 for the next couple of weeks.  Thanks a lot for your reply.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 16, 2005)

""" 7. Using VF-11 for vegetative nutes. """

Looks like you splashed some on the leaves when watering. To me anyway. I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Max (Aug 16, 2005)

Aha!  That's probably it!  It makes perfect sense and rings true. 

DS, you are a genius.  Thanks!


----------



## 2close2coast (Jan 22, 2010)

from what i have heard the reason you see burn on some leaves and not others is the neuts effect leaves of a specific age ex. some problems effect only new growth and not older or visa versa


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you have a way to check the pH?  It looks like a pH problem to me



OOOPs old post...lol....how/why did this get dug up???


----------

